# Interview Makeup



## Piaqua (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi all- sorry if this has been asked a million times over...

I have an interview tomorrow with the Hiring Manager of a Department store (not MACYs- I am so scared of MACYs after having read this section) which will lead to a short meeting with the cosmetics lead. The problem is- I have NO idea what counter it is for :/ I am planning on wearing professional but fashionable all black, and want to make sure I look flawless with my makeup, but am not sure where the line would be between showing that I am skilled and what is professional and appropriate, especially as I don't know which line it might be.

Possible counters: Lancome, Clinique, Bobbi Brown, Nars, Estee Lauder, Elizabeth Arden, Chanel and Clarins. 

Also, I know in my interview to emphasize strong selling skills, liking to work with people, etc, but are there any other awesome tips, especially that would work for any of the above lines? I am planning on knowing about the history of the dept store as well as a bit about each of the lines... I really wish I knew which one so I could be able to just fully prepare for one and not worry about confusing brands :/


----------



## Piaqua (Mar 17, 2010)

Ooops- I am so sorry- I meant to place this in the "Working for Cosmetics Retailers" section. If someone would be so kind as to move it please that would be great.


----------

